# Meguiars G220. My two year nightmare.



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi folks,as the title suggests really. Just looking for advice and to establish if anybody has had the same problems as myself. 
The story starts in Jan 2008 when i purchased a G220 off Clean Your Car. Moving to April of that year i suffered my first failure. Work carried out by the G220 at that point consisted of a correction to a Toyota Celica and the unit broke down while halfway round a Mini. Following this i called CYC who put me onto Meguiars UK who were more than helpfull and arranged a prompt replacement. 
Moving on to December of the same year and the same problem occured. My G220 had spent the majority of it's time in the case on the shelf,only getting occasional hobby use,perhaps a total of 8-10 hours total use in 8 months.
Once again,a call to CYC and then to a very helpfull Meguiars who arranged another replacement. This time i was informed that this would be an evolution model and my problems would be over.......
I had at this stage moved onto using a rotary so the G220 was reserved for plastic bumpers and hard to reach areas where i found it easier to use than the rotary. With even less use then than previous i was stunned last Saturday when my third G220 packed up!
It did not bother me at first,due to how helpful Meguiar's had been in the past and i called CYC to report the third failure.
Now it gets tricky. Upon calling CYC i was directed to Meguiar's as usual. My third G220 is now out of warranty since it has been in my pocession for more than a year and therefore Meguiar's made an offer of a partial refund,half of my original purchase cost,approx £80. I had informed them that it was probably time to try a Porter Cable as my trust in the G220 had run out at this stage. From here i called back CYC to inform them of the Meg's offer,since i bought the unit from them Meg's could not go any further. After a phone call to CYC this morning in which i laid out the use my G220 has had,approx 12-14 hours polishing i have been told all they can do is offer me a half refund,as Meg's did,but only on their own profit mark up on the unit! I estimate this to be about £30. I offered to have the unit sent back but they aparantly don't want it and don't hold records on when i was issued my last replacement. CYC are contacting Megs and i am waiting for them to call back.
While i appreciate the G220 is out of warranty i think this is a tad odd that no more can be done. Seriously,the polisher has never been abused and i estimate the total use to be somewhere in the region of 12-14 hours.
Was therefore curious as to how many of us are still getting problems with this polisher or Clean Your Car?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Had mine about 6 months now and no problems. Trouble is, in terms of warranty, they are right. When you purchase an item, you get a warranty with it. That said, an item must be (according to the Sale of Goods Act) be fit for the purpose intended. It is a question of time over usage. Could you reasonably expect to get more use out of it? Of course you could. Could where it has been laid up or your usage be suspect? I haven't read anything about there being a raft of problems with the G220 though.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Limited use or not its out of warranty. In many ways it isnt realistic to expect manufacturers to give an indefinate warranty, its just not viable.

I would not have bought a G220 in the first place I'm afraid my porter cable is 5 years old and still in perfect order despite having a fair amount of use when the neighbours pinch it!


----------



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

I totally agree with the warranty issue,it's out of warranty,no doubt or dispute. I just don't see how after so little use the polisher has broken down again. As for storage,it stays in it's case on a shelf in a dry garage. I agree with the Porter Cable purchase! Only reason i bought the G220 was because it came in a case and didn't need the transformer.


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

There's not much to them, how about getting it repair yourself and taking the half refund as a gesture of good will?

What's actually wrong with it, will it just not start, or is it acting up/falling to bits/etc?


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Have a look at this link, it gives some good information on your rights,
http://whatconsumer.co.uk/how-do-you-measure-quality/

After the limited use you have had with your latest G220 it should still be replaced even if it is out of warranty as these machines even the new ones are still known for being very unreliable.

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks folks.
The first problem i had was a variation in speed to a total stop and the next two are just simple stops,no response from the power switch.
The thing that galls me most is the seemingly lack of interest Clean Your Car have taken over the latest failure and seem to be happy to wash their hands of the matter due to the warranty being expired. I am a good customer with them! As a retail manager i give out good customer service and get disappointed somewhat when i don't receive it back.


----------



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting link there Dean. Thanks.


----------



## bretttf (Feb 25, 2008)

It isn't strictly a warranty issue, it's a Sales of Goods Act issue, which is the law.
It specifies that not only have the goods got to be 'fit for purpose', but also that they are of 'satisfactory quality'

Quite clearly it has failed in one, if not both, of those criteria.
Is it reasonable to expect a failure of some sort within the time preiod you mention and the limited use?
I think you argue that it isn't.

I have had complaints with Vauxhall about things being out of their first year warranty, and then fail in the watered down 2nd & 3rd year warranty cover.
Once I argued the sales of Goods Act side of things I got my replacement, and it wasn't cheap. It was well over £600 for some roof seals for the wifes Twin top, which aren't covered by warranty beyond the first 12 months

Also ask Meguiars if they are part of the little know Euro law that specifies a mandatory TWO year warranty on any goods?
I say ask, as some manufacturers have 'opted out'.........like the US company that make those rather popular MP3 players and Phone!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Bergerac said:


> Interesting link there Dean. Thanks.


No problem, this one makes things clearer about who should be dealing with it..
http://whatconsumer.co.uk/shops-responsibility/

I really think after the problems you have had with such little use and previous reliability problems with these G220s aswell as the high number of failings in the uk alone then you should get a full refund. 
I could understand if you had been using the machine day in day out for them not to want to give you a full refund but with such little use Id lose faith in the G220 and demand your money back. :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Although I understand your disappointment, I feel it's a little early to condem CYC. Wait to see what offer comes through. I also agree that although out of warranty, the machine should be able to cope with more than 14 hours of use. However companies must draw the line somewhere. Should it be 14 hours over 2 years, or five years. Do you get my point. What I don't agree with is Megs landing this on the plate of CYC. They should be big enough to sort this themselves, even if only for good will, especially as you've had problems twice before.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

with an item like this (if you where a pro i assume you would use a porter or a rotary) the yearly hours must barely register.i think its not only a disgrace there warranty is so **** poor,but the fact that the build quality is just a poor is quite something.im in the market for a DA but i woudlnt go near meguairs,im going for a das6.

its not like this is the first complaint levelled at this item is it ? obviously head in the sand and ignore all bad feedback is working well for them (meguairs not CYC)terrible luck OP.


----------



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

Hmm. Interesting,thanks for the above. I definitely agree with the polisher not being fit for purpose and not being of suitable quality,at least the items i had certainly were not. Clean Your Car still have not returned my call so i think i'll go back to Meguiar's with that question.
I feel that i have been issued with replacement after replacement until one of them lasted for over a year,went the distance and now they feel entitled to flick me the vees,not phone me back with advice or help and hope i vanish!
And breath!


----------



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks again everybody,some good points. I agree entirely with the hours of use raised above,it would barely be two days pro use!
I should probably back done a tad on CYC,i'm just a tad angry at the moment.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Bergerac said:


> Thanks again everybody,some good points. I agree entirely with the hours of use raised above,it would barely be two days pro use!
> I should probably back done a tad on CYC,i'm just a tad angry at the moment.


dont blame you for being angry mate but im pretty sure CYC are a good company to deal with and will be upset themselves at your experience (its a headache for them as well to have faulty goods i would imagine) meguairs on the other hand have no sympathy from me at all and knowingly selling a defective item is a joke.at least microsoft had the good decency to admit there build quality had a fault and extended the warranty.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

all products in EU have 2 year warranty.
Don't know if its mentioned before.


----------



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

Cheers Silverback. I have had faultless service from CYC and have always left feedback on their sub-forum. The current situation just seems ridiculous. I do not see why i should have to deal with one of their suppliers when i purchased the product from them in the first place. 
The EU two year warranty sounds interesting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry but I have not read all the posts.

It doesnt matter if it is out of warranty.

It has to be fit for purpose. I don't know how long you have had it but 12-14 hours is not fit for purpose. I think realistically if you have had for over two years you may struggle but anything less than that should be replaced. Check the Sale of Goods Act.

FTR. Toshiba replaced an LCD screen when a few months out of date without any question whatsoever.

If you received the replacement from CYC I would expect them to take responsibility first. But if you received it from Meg's UK then it's theirs' really.


----------



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

The current one i have had for about one year and four months. It is most definitely not fit for use,to be honest with each one they have all sounded like they are ready to explode! Friend of mine has had the same PC for four years and has had no problems at all.
Replacements were arranged through CYC with me phoning Megs to arrange a new unit,the replacements coming direct from Megs to my door.
I did however pay mt hard earned to CYC in the first place so i think that's where the 'contract' starts and ends.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Not true. By Meguiars supplying you they are accepting responsibility for the upkeep of the item. It is them who supplied you. By making a payment to CYC you created a contract with CYC... by then bypassing CYC and dealing direct with Meguiars you have leapfrogged that contract. Have you actually discussed this properly with CYC? I also think there is a problem with the concept of shelf life. If I buy a product and use it only occasionally, there has to be a limit on the amount of time I can expect warranty to last.


----------



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

Fair enough,having said that i still think i am a customer of CYC first and foremost. I discussed it with CYC three times since last Saturday. The first call was to report the fault,during this call i was told to call Megs and then call back to tell CYC what Megs had said. Megs at this stage said they would call me back later that day (Wednesday). I called CYC back and told them this,they advised to wait and see what Megs said. after the chat to Megs yesterday i called CYC back today and was told they could not refund me,seemed a bit annoyed that Megs had even offered me a partial refund and after a rather dis-jointed conversation they said they would call me back with a solution.
Do you think that the lack of regular use has in some way been damaged my G220?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Electrical items these days are designed not to have an indefinite working life, much like cars. I'd be loathe to state that not using it would potentially cause damage but there is some degree of logic in it. If we had a dvd player or tv that was only used infrequently, it is highly conceivable we wouldn't be surprised if it didn't work after several months inactivity. We'd be peeved but not totally surprised. Its a confusing situation regarding the purchase. You bought the item from CYC so you do have a genuine contract with them but the replacement was provided directly to you from Meguiars so my experience would suggest that your relationship is with them.


----------



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

It is a confusing and unusual situation alright! I get what you mean about infrequently used items but my friends PC has probably had the same use as my G220 and the cheap Kestral rotary i bought off CYC has lasted longer and cost half as much.
Anyways,i'll keep you up to date should CYC call me back either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

This is my worst nightmare as I bought my G220 in April 2008 but have only used it on 3 cars. I'm dreading the day it packs up  Hope you get a good outcome mate.


----------



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

Cheers! According to Megs it's just me and a fella from Scotland who have had this amount of bad luck so you'll probably be fine. When mine worked it was a good machine,easy to use with good results.


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought a version 2 G220 from Polished bliss in Nov 2008 used it on 3 cars and it packed up Oct 2009 just went totally dead. Luckily it was under warranty still and PB sorted it with megs for me and I had a replacement sent out with 2 pads for the inconveinience. (the courier never turned up as promised)
Top service from PB and megs.

But having used my replacement last week for about 5 minutes it sounds like a bag of hammers!!! It feels and sounds a lot more rattly than the first one I had and wonder if everyone elses sounds a rough or have I got another dodgy one? Although it still works ok....

Not sure what to do????


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Here is an extract that summarises the information I have come across from various sources relating to this incorrect belief that electrical goods in the UK have a default 2 or 6 year warranty under EU law.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

UK consumers' rights have been described as the best in Europe, and rightly so, in my opinion.

The Sale and Supply of Goods to Consumers Regulations 2002, which came into force in March 2003 provide consumers with a range of remedies in the case of goods which are sold with existing defects. These remedies include repair or replacement, and/or partial or full refund.

These regulations implemented the requirements of European Directive 1999/44/EC, which set out to provide what EC legislators called a 'baseline' protection for all consumers in Europe. In fact, UK consumers already enjoyed protection at a level well above the baseline.

The Directive did not seek to provide a two year minimum guarantee period. It introduced a requirement for a two year limitation period, which is a different thing. During a limitation period consumers can report and seek redress for a fault that was there at the time of delivery. Some EU countries already had limitation periods of less than this but the equivalent limitation period in the UK was (and is) 6 years in England and Wales and five years in Scotland. Under the 2002 regulations If goods develop a fault within the first six months and a consumer claims against the retailer, the retailer will have to prove that the fault was not present when the goods were sold.

So in the first 6 months the onus of proof is on the retailer, after that the buyer has to prove the goods were faulty as-sold. And there is no blanket 2-year warranty.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I came first came across this when somebody from the electrical retailers association helped me out with an issue with a TV from John Lewis (that actually had 2 years of a 5 year warranty left on it).

LInk to the EU directive here : http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:1999:171:0012:0016:EN:PDF

Steve O.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Incidentally, I had a problem with a Black&Decker sander I had bought and never used - I found it last year (2009) as it had been packed away when we moved in 2002 and I had forgotten all about it. I had bought it prior to moving (obviously) so it may have been 8 or 9 years old, but was at least 7 years old.
I opened the box to use it for the first time and it died after a couple of minutes. I took it apart to discover that the motor was burnt out and failing to find a replacement I contacted B&D who told me the parts were no longer available as it was an obsolete model.

To my surprise, they suggested I took the sander in for a free replacement at a repair centre, which fortunately was only a minutes drive from work.

Steve O.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

if all else fails Did you pay for it on Credit card?


if so contact your card provider as they might be able to help :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

craig06typer said:


> it sounds like a bag of hammers!!! It feels and sounds a lot more rattly than the first one I had and wonder if everyone elses sounds a rough or have I got another dodgy one? Although it still works ok....
> 
> Not sure what to do????


I think this was being talked about on another thread...


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Bergerac said:


> Hi folks,as the title suggests really. Just looking for advice and to establish if anybody has had the same problems as myself.
> The story starts in Jan 2008 when i purchased a G220 off Clean Your Car. Moving to April of that year i suffered my first failure. Work carried out by the G220 at that point consisted of a correction to a Toyota Celica and the unit broke down while halfway round a Mini. Following this i called CYC who put me onto Meguiars UK who were more than helpfull and arranged a prompt replacement.
> Moving on to December of the same year and the same problem occured. My G220 had spent the majority of it's time in the case on the shelf,only getting occasional hobby use,perhaps a total of 8-10 hours total use in 8 months.
> Once again,a call to CYC and then to a very helpfull Meguiars who arranged another replacement. This time i was informed that this would be an evolution model and my problems would be over.......
> ...


I did write a long reply, but thought better of it as it's late.

You've got every right to be annoyed but I'm absolutely gutted you've flamed us on a public forum without giving me a chance to fix things privately. I've not had chance to speak to Meguiars yet so I can't tell you anything more at the moment. I wasn't happy washing my hands of it, but where we left it you seemed more than happy on the phone.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Bergerac said:


> Fair enough,having said that i still think i am a customer of CYC first and foremost. I discussed it with CYC three times since last Saturday. The first call was to report the fault,during this call i was told to call Megs and then call back to tell CYC what Megs had said. Megs at this stage said they would call me back later that day (Wednesday). I called CYC back and told them this,they advised to wait and see what Megs said. after the chat to Megs yesterday i called CYC back today and was told they could not refund me seemed a bit annoyed that Megs had even offered me a partial refund and after a rather dis-jointed conversation they said they would call me back with a solution.
> Do you think that the lack of regular use has in some way been damaged my G220?





> i called CYC back today and was told they could not refund me seemed a bit annoyed that Megs had even offered me a partial refund


I was annoyed that they hadn't offered you more or at least a replacement machine! You make it sound like I was annoyed they had offered you anything at all which is not true at all, why would I even think yet alone say anything like that?

I don't know if you intend it it, but some of your comments come across in a very slanderous manner and completely different to how I thought the conversation went on the phone.



> Do you think that the lack of regular use has in some way been damaged my G220


Have you checked the bushes on it? The carbon deposits if it was a bit damp in the garage could be causing a bad connection.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

tzotzo said:


> all products in EU have 2 year warranty.
> Don't know if its mentioned before.


I was about to say the same! All electrical goods should now have 2 year warrenty


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

CleanYourCar said:


> Have you checked the bushes on it? The carbon deposits if it was a bit damp in the garage could be causing a bad connection.


speaking as someone who used to repair power tools at a tool shop


armetures are usually copper which can go a bit green but is still conductive after a 30 second run the brushes scuff it bright again,

carbon aint going to corrode the copper "wire" is encapsulated into the carbon during manufacture, and the Brush caps and threads are usually plated

as for carbon causing a bad connection? its conductive the only way it could cause an issue is if a large enough chunk broke off the brush and put a short across the armature

Can you actually get replacement brushes for the G220?


----------



## Bergerac (Dec 16, 2007)

CYC,Sorry if i come across as being aggressive or slanderous. I have no intention whatsoever of flaming anybody,as said earlier i have had first class service from yourselves in the past. I feel that all i am doing is explaining what has ocurred in the last week and reporting how i feel. I have no intention of tarring your reputation on a public forum. Once again,sorry if i came across as if i was.
I posted this up to see what people thought my rights were,had anybody else had similar problems and what to do next.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I have to agree with CYC here, not only have you done this on a public forum, you didn't do it on the CYC section to give him chance to sort it there. You could have done it without naming CYC but didn't so I can't honestly believe that it was all unintentional mate. As I said earlier on, I think by circumventing CYC then you terminated your contract with them. CYC didn't supply you with the faulty 220 you have, Megs did. Therefore your contract/argument is with Megs QED. Without going and checking the testbooks, I am not sure whose warranty was primary, but I am pretty sure you can't claim on a manufacturers warrenty and when they don't sort it properly, return to the agent. You bought from CYC, it broke. Had CYC replaced the original one, then your contract would have been in tact, because it was replaced by Megs, it was broken.

With regard to the carbon shorting issue..... isn't it possible that damp carbon can clog the armature gapsand cause a short? Alternatively, might it not be a dry connection?


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> I was about to say the same! All electrical goods should now have 2 year warrenty


Congratulations. You are wrong.

Steve O.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Well I haven't studied law since 1983, but I am pretty sure that it is not possible to slander anybody by making defamatory comments on an internet forum. Libel on the other hand, is another matter entirely.

Simplified explanation can be found here for those unsure of the difference :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defamation

As Cullers has said, the fact that Meguiars provided a direct replacement may confuse the issue somewhat but at the end of the day, wouldn't CYC expect them to source a replacement and pass to CYC for delivery?

I have to admit that I have resolved these issues both with the retailers and the manufacturers on different occasions without thinking about it too much.

I hope that you are both able to resolve what appears to be an issue that Meguiars should put their hands up to an rectify.

Steve O.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Ive broken 4 in total, i no longer use the G220 and have since moved to the rotary polisher.

My 3rd was also an evo model. I used it once i think and then sold it on here. 

I then broke my friends not long ago.

e/ i stopped emailing Tim 2nd time round and rang Megs up myself.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

This is an interesting topic.

I have a G220 and have never had any problems with it. I met Rob88 last weekend who also owns a G220

The first thing Rob noticed was my machine was much quieter. I didnt understand what he meant.

When he got his G220 out, it was obvious. His machine has a pronounced 'chatter'

I watched how Rob88 used his G220. His style was correct. He wasnt forcing the machine or working it too hard. 

I use lots of power tools every day for work (building maintenace) so I know what a machine on its 'last legs' sounds like. I also work with a lot of other trades and their apprentices and I know incorrect use can shorten the life span considerably.

I think the problem for us 'amatuers' is we dont use this machine often enough for the problem to become apparent within the first 12 months.

I have probably used my G220 for 6 hours in 12 months. 

I have used my Makita 24v drill for several hundred hours in the last 12 months....and its been hammered!

I'm guessing there is an underlying problem with a certain batch of these G220's


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well theres obviiously a stark difference in quality and reliability between mikita and a megs G220.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Are you suggesting Meguiars have delibrately used inferior components?

I dont think Megs would do that.

I think there may have been a problem at some stage in the manufacture and this is now showing itself.

I've had my Merc recalled for "quality issues" under warranty....so its not uniqe and I wouldnt say Merc delibrtately cut corners in the first place.

I think a rogue component slipped through the net.

By the same score, I battered a Makky in 8 months and still have an original Ryobi after 5 years. Ryobi are supposed to be a domestic 'throw away' cheapo drill.

My 12v Ryobi has seen more action than I care to mention. I have abused it relentlessly. It gets used in the rain and for jobs it wasn't designed for.

The cheeky little rascal is still going strong. I'm still on my original batteries and they still hold a full charge.

It cost me £22.00 from B&Q on special offer. I expected a couple of months (at best!)

There seems to be a genuine problem with these G220's

Megs should look into the matter and protect their reputation long term.

This isn't an isolated case (as we all know)


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

glymauto said:


> Are you suggesting Meguiars have delibrately used inferior components?
> 
> I dont think Megs would do that.
> 
> ...


No definately not, although money is the aim of the game no? Mistakes do happen but also companies will save money by using a cheaper component which should in all truth work anyway. By no means does a problematic G220 - which numerous people seem to be suffering from - make Meguairs a bad company, their customer service is probably the best i have experienced and their detailing range of products is fantastic. The 4 i broke had allsorts of different things wrong with them.

1. Stopped working for some reason, i could not get it back working.
2. Speed controller wouldnt work. Speed 1 and 6 worked, but nothing in between.
3. Half way round a car it slowly came to a halt, like a car running out of fuel.
4. Although this unit still works, it has a dodgy power cable, and the wire is currently taped to the machine as bending the wire at the point of connection to the machine seems to work.

As for your mikita, luck of the draw i would imagine, ive had no problems with mikita power tools.


----------



## wizard77 (Jan 19, 2009)

My Megs DA packed In a couple of weeks ago, which I bought It last April/may time & I had only detailed 3 full cars with It. Annoyingly It happened a quater way through a detail & I were lucky we had a DAS-6 at hand. Megs Uk have been great & have replaced the unit for a new one. 

It was like It was running on speed 3 even though I was on speed 5 or some times It would just stop & not start again. 
It reminded me of my model car days with sticking brushes. I checked the brushes & they had worn uneven, one well down to the braid & the other half way down the brush, . I changed the brushes for new ones & ran It at a low speed to bed the brushes In a bit before continuing with the detail, but every 3-4 sets It would act up again & I had to take the back off to flick the brushes. After a while I checked the new brushes & they had burnt. I'd like to have stripped It to see the state of the armature.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Megs is indeed a reputable company.

However, when they first introduced the G220 they no doubt had to undergo a steep learning curve.

G220 isn't a polish or glaze. It is a machine. I feel Megs may have stepped outside their comfort zone.

I suspect Megs are aware of this. I suspect Megs are also aware of the 'hour usage' of a G220 in the enthusiast hands.

I find it surprising nobody has taken a G220 to an *independent engineer* for a *report*.

I think Megs should give you another machine as a good will gesture and to uphold their reputation.

If my machine 'failed' I would be looking to recoup far more than the cost of the machine and would use forums such as these to reinforce my case that the product was not of *'Merchantable Quality'*

*Merchantable Quality* is an interesting term.

I would Google it if I was in your position


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Actually i agree with you there, they have stepped outside their comfort zone. Its a great machine, just unreliable.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

never had a problem with Tim's service


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> never had a problem with Tim's service


Same, been fantastic for the past 2 years. Although the courier hes using is pants. I have no idea where my snowfoam is lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

rmorgan84 said:


> I do however think some people are far too keen to use the forum as a tool to blackmail the traders rather than exercising a little more patience or persistence in contacting them directly by phone.
> 
> There sometimes appears to be a mentality of "right i've rung them once and they didn't answer within 6 seconds", let's flame them on DW and see if i can speed things up.QUOTE]
> 
> I think you are reading a bit too much into it. Companies should be scrutinised for their products and service, including on this forum. However I do agree that it would have been better to have a response from the company first.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> never had a problem with Tim's service


Maybe not but others have had.

It's probably reasonable to suggest that some people will have issues with the businesses on this site, as we all do with companies from time to time. It's only really an issue if the problems keep repeating itself.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

DaKine said:


> rmorgan84 said:
> 
> 
> > I do however think some people are far too keen to use the forum as a tool to blackmail the traders rather than exercising a little more patience or persistence in contacting them directly by phone.
> ...


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> I know there has been a lot of talk about how and whether people are allowed to criticise traders on here and i don't want to rake that whole debate up again.
> 
> However i do think it a little unfair that the OP chose to post this before giving Tim chance to get back to him after speaking to Meguiars.
> 
> ...


Dear morgan84,

With all due respect, this isnt an isloated case.

As far as I can see, It is in now way a slant on the retailer. We are discussing the product.

If we cant voice our critisism of a product on DW, does that mean we cant voice our _PRAISE_ of a product (such as Lime Prime...which everyone raves about) ?

Manufacturers/retailers cant have their cake and eat it.

*You sell good products* - we'll shout if from the rooftops (and you'll thank us)

*You sell suspect products* - we should keep quiet?

Moderation is hard and time consuming. I'm a Mod (on another site) Mods walk a fine line. I hope I'm not making your life difficult?

Glym.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

glymauto said:


> Dear morgan84,
> 
> With all due respect, this isnt an isloated case.
> 
> ...


so, Tim sells a 'suspect' product then? i would bet a fair bit of money that theres more g220 owners out there that have never had problem than those that have. what about the other DW traders that sell the g220 then?..


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Chaps for now (until we decide what to do with it) this will be locked.


----------

